
As we may think - godelmachine
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/02/23/as-we-may-think/
======
godelmachine
"Documents & links we have aplenty, but where are our trails?"

I could visualize the entire internet & recent technologies like enterprise
software that has made collaboration easier, but I can't properly imagine what
"trails" might mean here. The term "trails" is quite ambiguous to me.

~~~
gvb
Have you ever been kind of idly thinking about a topic, catch yourself, and
then (mentally) go back through your thought processes to see how you got to
the end topic?

That is what I consider a (mental) "trail."

